# late sunday sertoma report



## hardcore24-7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Went out sunday with capt. delynn and capt. rodger to fish in the sertoma rodeo. stayed bumpy all day and and really only fished about 3 hours but it was great fishing. ended up with one yft, 3 scamp, 1 gag, 3 almaco jacks, and a 6 man limit of snappers and jacks with a 16lb snapper and an 85lb jack. needless to say we ended finishing the tourney with the first place jack. alsohad2nd place snapper and 2nd place grouper.


----------



## jagsfan13 (Jun 24, 2009)

that is a monster jack..wow


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's one heck of a jack(and a sore back) right there.way to go guys.:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a big jack. Too bad it didn't weigh as much as it looked with you standing 10ft. behind it!


----------



## ADVGUY (Aug 13, 2008)

> *tunapopper (7/2/2009)*That is a big jack. Too bad it didn't weigh as much as it looked with you standing 10ft. behind it!


X2, my thoughts exactly. No need for the tom foolery. Very nice jack indeed!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Jack !!!!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

dam big jack


----------



## OFFSHORE RN (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW!!! THAT'S A BIG FISH!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice A.J. Full of worms? That is one heck of a Jack. Congrats..


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that makes my back hurt just looking at that Jack... Damn good catch congrats on first place :bowdown


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a job all the way around and that bad boy must have put somebody in traction.:bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on one fine jack! What did he eat?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats a feeeesh.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Hardcore is my Brother. He bit a big white snapper. One hour fight!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Your bother did not tell you the truth then. All we had for bait was ly's. And the fight was more like 10 minutes tops. We it on video, wish I knew how to show it. It was just blind luck that is all. We got really lucky. I'm glad i'm lucky because i am not good. Fun day, fun fish, and great crew. Life is good.


----------

